# Big Box Elder with Burls



## justallan (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh Boy!
Look what followed me home this morning.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 22, 2018)

I'll be first in line if you decide to sale any ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 22, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I'll be first in line if you decide to sale any ..



Wendell, although I don't want to get a line started in this post I do plan to tag you first when I do list it.
My reason being is that a couple years ago you bought a chunk of burl from me in a "site support" auction that I thought was less than par for what you gave.
Call it karma or whatever, but it's been bugging me lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 22, 2018)

justallan said:


> Wendell, although I don't want to get a line started in this post I do plan to tag you first when I do list it.
> My reason being is that a couple years ago you bought a chunk of burl from me in a "site support" auction that I thought was less than par for what you gave.
> Call it karma or whatever, but it's been bugging me lately.


I still have it .. and I never thought I
Paid to much .. its awesome... thanks for thinking of me ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 22, 2018)

The story for me getting this tree and one other today....
A few months back a new guy in town that does woodcarving was posting some of his work on the local yard sale site and we got to talking. He needed more wood to carve and I had a bunch of cedar in the yard, so we worked it out that he takes some wood and when I was ready to bring in some trees he'd come out and help.
I'm thinking my judgment of people is right on par because not only did he show up at a moments notice, but he jumped right in and surely did more than I did on this trip.
Believe this for darned sure, this is going to be huge help for both of us.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice! looks like it will yield lots of good stuff....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 22, 2018)

That looks promising hope you show us what's inside
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2018)

Good to see some pics from ya Allen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 23, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Good to see some pics from ya Allen!



Thanks Cody. Between the ranch being one guy short for about a year and me buying a mobile home in town and getting things lined out to build a shop there, I've been getting stretched pretty thin. It was sure nice to get a chance to just relax and go get a couple trees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2018)

justallan said:


> Thanks Cody. Between the ranch being one guy short for about a year and me buying a mobile home in town and getting things lined out to build a shop there, I've been getting stretched pretty thin. It was sure nice to get a chance to just relax and go get a couple trees.



Yea you got awfully quiet for awhile! Good to see ya back at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Yea you got awfully quiet for awhile! Good to see ya back at it.


Yep 'bout time ya stopped chasin cows and did something useful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 23, 2018)

So much for anything good happening here for another few days anyhow, it's started snowing again! We've got an easy 2" in the last 2 hours and it's still coming down. ARGH!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe this will help you warmup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm packing my bags now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

